# Is the antec vp500 psu enough for gtx 1070 build?



## Madh1261 (Aug 7, 2017)

I have bought the rest of the build except the psu and cabinet... I was looking for the antec vp550 but it isn't available anywhere. Got the antec vp500 enough for my build? I have msi gaming x gtx 1070, i5 7400, hyperx 8gb ram, lg 24 inch 144hz monitor, 1tb hard drive.. 
Or should I go with the antec vp600? But that isn't available anywhere online as well


----------



## nac (Aug 7, 2017)

Get Seasonic S12 II 520


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2017)

Should've filled the questionnaire before buying parts.


----------



## Madh1261 (Aug 7, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Should've filled the questionnaire before buying parts.


I was in a hurry to buy the parts as I was in hyderabad for few days and went out to buy on the last day of pre gst so thought to buy it before prices goes up after gst. Bought everything except these two before my cash ran out.. So after a month, I finally have the money to buy these two items now..


----------



## gta5 (Aug 7, 2017)

No don't get any of them .. Both VP500PC and VP600P are low quality units ..

only  VP550P is decent quality , available at theitdepot


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 8, 2017)

Try and get the Seasonic one as suggested by @nac above.


----------

